# VIP 722K TV1 to TV2



## maria_lbc (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi all,

My TV1 is in the bedroom (HD), I need to find out if I can, and how to make my TV2 HD and leave TV1 SD.

Is this possible without running any more wires?


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

The short answer is going to be no.

Your 722K has 2 HD outlets, a HDMI out, and a component out. The are both "TV1" and they both will show the same program.

You have additional composite/rca audio outputs for TV1 and TV2, they are SD. There is also a rf (cable) output which is SD.


----------



## samijubal (Jun 15, 2010)

Your post doesn't make any sense. You say your TV1 is HD then you ask how to leave TV1 SD.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Not without running any more wires.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

You'd need to tell us what wires you presently have and clarify what you want to do. IF the installer used a single coax run from the dish to the bedroom where the 722k is located, but then used some existing coax wiring to get the signal from that room to wherever your TV2 is located (I'm going to call it LR), you might be able to do this as long as that existing coax doesn't just go lots of places, have splitters, ...

As long as there is a single coax from the dish to BR and another single coax from BR to LR, you can use a pair of diplexers to carry the dish signal from its present location in the BR to the new location of the 722k in the LR via the diplexers and also bring the home dist from the 722k (now) in the LR back to the BR via that same diplexer pair.

There are other wiring situations where you could relocate the 722k from the BR to the LR that wouldn't require new wires, but I'm not sure you are asking about relocating the 722k. If you leave the 722k in the BR and want HD in the LR, you will have to have HDMI, Component, cat5 and balums, ... from the BR to the LR. The installer could have use diplexers to get the dish signal to the BR and brought the home dist back to the dish and added coax to the LR to carry it to your 2nd TV. The 722k could be reloacted to the LR and the diplexer pair moved with it.

You need to clarify the goal and identify where the 722k is presently located.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

It sounds to me like he wants to move the reciever to the TV2 location, which certainly 'possible' just as the above post explains. Its also possible to make both location HD, however not as easily. If both location are upstairs, it might be possible to run an HDMI thru the attic to TV2, an connect TV1 via component video. Of course this would mean both locations would be 'sharing' TV1's picture. ANd I believe you program the receiver so that TV1 uses UHF pro in addition to IR. Not sure if you can use the TV2 remotes 'aux' feature to control TV1 this way or not. might need a seperate UHF pro remote.


ps: I was at a house today where DIshnet had just done an install. They said there was a short in the HO's wiring. THey connected a 625 w/ 1 coax, an using a diplexer to feed tv2 signal to the Rec. Well I tested the cable, the cable was fine, I took out their diplexer's (which oddly enough were 2 different brands) an viola, signal came thru. Short my ass! I back feeded the TV2 signal on the 2nd coax at the recever location. Took me all of 10 mins to figure this out, how can E* installers be so stupid??


----------

